# Thinking about getting a St. Bernard



## tkensiski (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I'm new here (this is my first post...)

I have been debating about getting a dog for about a year now, ever since I moved out of my parents. However the last place I stayed at having a puppy or any strong dog was kinda out of the question since my Grandma was always around. (she had enough problems with my uncles puppy)

Anyways I finally have come back around to wanting one. I have no idea why I really want one besides the companionship, maybe its because my parents got cats... (God I hate them sometimes) or that 4 of my moms 5 siblings all have dogs. I truly don't know...

So moving on, I came to the St. Bernard for a few reasons.
- They look cool when taken care of.
- I am just like them. Big and lazy and compassionate. (or so ive read about them)
- I figure since we are the same person ill have something to do besides sit around all day and watch movies or play video games (maybe get out to give us both some exercise!)
- I have always liked how they look.

A few of the quirks that i'd get used to is the slobbering but heh even I do it some times lol. (sleeping mostly) and the shedding, which I also do quite a bit of, yet I still have a ton of hair on my head...

However before I go anywhere into this matter I plan to do some more research on what a dog owner has to do, how to train the dog and all those fun sort of things. (I know its not like a cat where you house break them and never see them again for the next 10 years...)

I live in a house with 2 other people. and we all work, however I work close enough I can take longer lunch breaks and come and chill with the dog some.
Otherwise I typically work around 6-8 hours on week days. But otherwise I would normally be home or could take the dog with me where ever I went.
I have no intention of pawning the dog off on my roommates (more like house-mates since we all have our own rooms) during the day making them stay and take care of the dog instead of myself.

So after all of this reasoning I have a few questions...

1. Whats the average cost per/month for a St. Bernard (food, toys etc...)

2. What type of food should I use, Raw or the kibble stuff. to have a healthier dog and everything. (if kibble it would be the stuff from costco) If raw it would be the stuff I would eat! (chicken breasts, steaks, etc...)

3. Average Medical costs to keep them vaccinated and in health as far as the vets concerned. (not including emergencies and other possible problems that are unforseen)

4. Any other questions I should be asking

===
I also plan to get the dog from a reliable "approved" breeder that can prove its pedigree (lineage if I read properly) to try and avoid those unforeseen health problems. Might also look at a rescue center as well. However I want a puppy (probably under 6 months)

The dog will more than likely be crate trained to some extent to give it its "safe" space and to allow transporting it a bit easier in different situations.

I understand this will be a HUGE dog compared to most "typical" breeds.

I am not trying to rush into this and most likely won't happen for a few months if not longer (still need to convince the parents - the owners of the house im in, to allow pets. Luckily all of downstairs is tile! which makes the cleanup easy. I rent from them if you haven't figured out yet)

Any help here would be awesome, reading websites that tell you about your dog only go so far. And also told me that I would most likely get along with this type of dog!

Thanks to anyone who reads and/or posts to help me out


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

tkensiski said:


> Well I'm new here (this is my first post...


Welcome.



tkensiski said:


> I came to the St. Bernard for a few reasons.
> - They look cool when taken care of.
> - I have always liked how they look.


Firstly, make sure this is the breed for you. IMHO, "looks" should be far down on a list of preferences when looking for a breed. There may be another "big and lazy and compassionate" breed which is more suited to your temperament and lifestyle?

On the other hand, a _*well-bred, well-socialized *_Saint is not an intense breed, or one with (relatively) strong drives or work ethic (this is not a put-down, just an observation), so there should be no "big" surprises.



tkensiski said:


> 3. Average Medical costs to keep them vaccinated and in health as far as the vets concerned. (not including emergencies and other possible problems that are unforseen)


The need for vaccinations is something that is hotly debated these days; this is something you should look into and decide for yourself. Having said that, testing of titers is generally more expensive than vaccinating.

Unfortunately, the Saint is a fairly popular breed. Along with popularity comes irresponsible, unknowledgeable and ill-advised breeding. There are a number of congenital problems associated with this breed; make sure you're well aware of all of these, and that whatever breeder you finally choose has addressed health issues thoroughly. Having to treat bloat, hip or elbow dysplasia, cancer, or other issues commonly associated with the breed, can cost you _far_ more than "regular" visits to the vet.



tkensiski said:


> .
> 4. Any other questions I should be asking


Yes ... 3 more ... temperament, temperament and temperament. This is something that, with all the mediocre breeders out there, can no longer be taken for granted with this beautiful breed.



tkensiski said:


> I also plan to get the dog from a reliable "approved" breeder


"Approved" by whom? The reality is that (IMO) most breeders are poor, at best. And it would seem that the more popular the breed, the higher the proportion of poor breeders. 

Just as everyone who buys a car thinks he/she got a "good deal" (otherwise, they wouldn't have bought the car), everyone thinks (at least for the first while) that their breeder is a "good one" (otherwise they'd have gone elsewhere).

Many "highly successful" breeders are not necessarily "good" ones, but good at marketing; they know the right things to say and present a highly palatable "product". Some of the best breeders, however, ones are the hardest to find - as they breed so infrequently. But that's a whole other story.

I hope that is of some help.

Best of luck in your search!!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the 3 big issues that can get a person in trouble with a Saint Bernard are:
1.) Cost. Food, vet care, everything, will cost a LOT. More than it would cost with a smaller dog.

2.) Slobber. We aren't talking about a little bit of drooling. We're talking about huge ribbons of spit hanging down from his mouth, and slobber thrown halfway up your walls. Most Saint owners carry a drool rag around all the time. Some people can't handle this.

3.) Shedding. That's a lot of hair.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

The key is research...lots of it. Be 100% sure this is the breed you truly want to spend the next 10 years with.

They are expensive. They are messy. They require a lot of TIME and ENERGY from you. This is not a breed for everyone.

I have an almost 7 month old male Saint, had him since he was 9 1/2 weeks. Allergies are common with these guys, my boy is allergic to corn which means there is no possibility of EVER feeding him any kibble I can purchase at a grocery store or department store. Kibble runs us just over $40 for a 30lb bag, which he goes through in 3-4 weeks. While trying to figure out why my puppy was suffering from constant diarrhea I put out at least $1000 in vet bills. 

Training is a MUST. An untrained, unsocialized Saint Bernard is something I hope to never encounter. These are BIG dogs, my boy weighed in at 93.3lbs Wednesday (9/9), they need to be taught the proper way to greet strangers and other dogs...my boy enjoys playing with little 3-5lb toy breeds as well as toddlers.

Care must be taken with exercising these guys, most do not tolerate heat...my boy is searching for his favorite a/c vents by the time temps hit the mid 70s. No jumping or climbing until at least age 2 while their bones and joints firm up and finish growing. 

I spend at least 3 hours each week brushing my pup. Once a month I bathe him, which takes a minimum of 2 hours by the time I have him washed, dried and brushed out. Even with all the time spent on grooming my boy, I still have fur floating around the house...even though I vacuum very well every single day...and its not shedding season yet!

If you dont like drool, do not get a Saint. There is no such thing as a "dry mouth" Saint Bernard, they all drool to some degree. My boy leaves a puddle where ever he's sitting while I get his meals ready. He drools if he thinks he might get a treat, he drools when he's excited, he drools when he's nervous, he drools when he's too warm. 

How do you feel about having a very large dog under your feet constantly? Ive given up counting how many times I have tripped over Buster while working around the house. I'll wash dishes, he'll plop down behind me and as soon as I turn to put something away I stumble over a big mass of puppy! This goes on all day, every day with every chore I attempt.

I'll check back with this, my boy is wanting his evening walk/social time.


----------



## tkensiski (Sep 13, 2009)

prntmkr said:


> Welcome.


Thanks


prntmkr said:


> Firstly, make sure this is the breed for you. IMHO, "looks" should be far down on a list of preferences when looking for a breed. There may be another "big and lazy and compassionate" breed which is more suited to your temperament and lifestyle?
> 
> 
> > Looks are down on the list but it is also part of my selection process. I like the big and lazy it fits my style
> ...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vet costs vary by region, and prices vary wildly among individual vets as well. Probably the best thing would be to call around to vets and ask about their usual prices for routine things. Surgeries will cost more for larger dogs, because they require more anesthetic. Flea meds and heartworm prevention are based on size, and you might have to double up on the dosage because they don't make a one-pill heartworm prevention for dogs over 100 pounds. My Rottweiler needs to take 2 Heartgard. 

A 175-pound dog will require a lot of food. I was once at the shelter and someone wanted to adopt a Saint Bernard that was there. The shelter worker told him that dog ate 100 pounds of dog food every month, and was he sure he could afford that? That seems a bit excessive to me....that would be 12 cups of kibble a day. Maybe they were feeding a cheap food. I'm sure it wouldn't be that much if you fed something higher quality. But feeding is still a major expense. A quality dog food will cost at least $1.00-$1.50 a pound.


----------



## tkensiski (Sep 13, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Vet costs vary by region, and prices vary wildly among individual vets as well. Probably the best thing would be to call around to vets and ask about their usual prices for routine things. Surgeries will cost more for larger dogs, because they require more anesthetic. Flea meds and heartworm prevention are based on size, and you might have to double up on the dosage because they don't make a one-pill heartworm prevention for dogs over 100 pounds. My Rottweiler needs to take 2 Heartgard.


Fair enough.



Willowy said:


> A 175-pound dog will require a lot of food. I was once at the shelter and someone wanted to adopt a Saint Bernard that was there. The shelter worker told him that dog ate 100 pounds of dog food every month, and was he sure he could afford that? That seems a bit excessive to me....that would be 12 cups of kibble a day. Maybe they were feeding a cheap food. I'm sure it wouldn't be that much if you fed something higher quality. But feeding is still a major expense. A quality dog food will cost at least $1.00-$1.50 a pound.


So from what ive read St Bernards eat anywhere between 50-100 lbs of food, and quality food is around $1-1.5 so that makes it anywhere from $50-150 a month in food.
If I went with kibble it would be the stuff from costco most likely which generally id say is decent (we fed our cats on it for 9 years (they are still alive) and besides for a few instances thats what they have been eating since we adopted them)
FOund this site: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
Kirkland brand is rated at 3* and has a few cons to it
Beet pulp, and use of rice but considering the name of the brand was Lamb and RICE I can understand...
Ill have to do some more research on food, and maybe even see what it takes to do a wet diet (maybe a meat stew, that I could even eat! lol)


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 3 Saint Bernards. They are all sweet and friendly. None of them drool that much. But they have longer noses than what a conformation saint is supposed to have. Since it will be your first Saint Bernard, I strongly urge you to rescue an older one. At least 2 years or older. I can put you in touch with several saint bernard rescues that have older saints that need a loving home. You will never regret it. They eat about 4-6 cups of food a day. They drink water by the gallon. So be prepared to have more than one water dish if need be. They don't like to exercise more than 15 at one time. Their main goal is to make sure the couch doesn't go anywhere. Because they are tall enough to reach countertops with no problem, countersurfing is a problem at my house. We have to make sure all food is put up. If it's left out, consider it history. Saint Bernards are very patient. They are known to be stubborn at times. But I think most people mix up stubborness with laziness. My saints will do anything I ask as long as they are standing. As soon as they lay down, forget it. I may as well be talking to the sofa. And, yes, they look grand when we go for walkies. I have had people pull over to tell me my dogs look great. They do shed a lot. If shedding is a problem for you, you can get a short haired saint bernard. Since the hair is shorter, it doesn't look like they shed that much. We have both the rough coat and smooth coat saint bernards at our house. When I sweep I have to check under the pile of fur to make sure there isn't another dog in there. I hope you do get a saint. They are one of the sweetest creatures on the planet. And hairiest. And drooliest. And cuddliest. They make great pillows too.


----------



## tkensiski (Sep 13, 2009)

Adustgerm said:


> I have 3 Saint Bernards. They are all sweet and friendly. None of them drool that much. But they have longer noses than what a conformation saint is supposed to have. Since it will be your first Saint Bernard, I strongly urge you to rescue an older one. At least 2 years or older. I can put you in touch with several saint bernard rescues that have older saints that need a loving home. You will never regret it. They eat about 4-6 cups of food a day. They drink water by the gallon. So be prepared to have more than one water dish if need be. They don't like to exercise more than 15 at one time. Their main goal is to make sure the couch doesn't go anywhere. Because they are tall enough to reach countertops with no problem, countersurfing is a problem at my house. We have to make sure all food is put up. If it's left out, consider it history. Saint Bernards are very patient. They are known to be stubborn at times. But I think most people mix up stubborness with laziness. My saints will do anything I ask as long as they are standing. As soon as they lay down, forget it. I may as well be talking to the sofa. And, yes, they look grand when we go for walkies. I have had people pull over to tell me my dogs look great. They do shed a lot. If shedding is a problem for you, you can get a short haired saint bernard. Since the hair is shorter, it doesn't look like they shed that much. We have both the rough coat and smooth coat saint bernards at our house. When I sweep I have to check under the pile of fur to make sure there isn't another dog in there. I hope you do get a saint. They are one of the sweetest creatures on the planet. And hairiest. And drooliest. And cuddliest. They make great pillows too.


That would be great, where are these rescue places located. Ohio is a bit of a drive for me since im over in California lol

On another note you have sold me yet again on why I like the breed!

However counters will be an issue but I guess I will have to baby proof them.

Also thanks for the input on the over 2 years old deal. I'm guessing this is to eliminate the bone formation problems since they should be basically done.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I say to get one over 2 years old so you don't to to go through the rough parts of training your first saint bernard. And yes, some saints have health issues that don't show up until they are after one year old. The first saint that I got was a 4 year old female. They get quite mellow at that age. So when we got the puppy, I wasn't that discouraged by the puppy training, because I knew what I had to look forward to. There are saint rescues in California. I used to live there. I could google it for you or I could get you the link for Saint Bernard owners from the SBCA, Saint Bernard Club of America. Those people have been so helpful with helping me with my saints.


----------



## tkensiski (Sep 13, 2009)

Adustgerm said:


> I say to get one over 2 years old so you don't to to go through the rough parts of training your first saint bernard. And yes, some saints have health issues that don't show up until they are after one year old. The first saint that I got was a 4 year old female. They get quite mellow at that age. So when we got the puppy, I wasn't that discouraged by the puppy training, because I knew what I had to look forward to. There are saint rescues in California. I used to live there. I could google it for you or I could get you the link for Saint Bernard owners from the SBCA, Saint Bernard Club of America. Those people have been so helpful with helping me with my saints.


Already found them! http://www.saintbernardclub.org/2008Redesign/rescue.htm

Found that site while researching the breed! Either way ill get in touch with them and start figuring out all the logistics and what not.

Also it makes some sense to get a trained dog that all you have to do is become the "master" of sorts. if you get what im saying. instead of having to train the dog from the ground up.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Make sure, if you decide to rescue, put in applications to all of the rescues within the distance you are willing to drive. A lot of resacues are as picky as reputable breeders. You might get turned down a lot. I would call the rescue before you turn in your application so they can have an idea about you before they read about you on paper.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I think the 3 big issues that can get a person in trouble with a Saint Bernard are:
> 1.) Cost. Food, vet care, everything, will cost a LOT. More than it would cost with a smaller dog.
> 
> 2.) Slobber. We aren't talking about a little bit of drooling. We're talking about huge ribbons of spit hanging down from his mouth, and slobber thrown halfway up your walls. Most Saint owners carry a drool rag around all the time. Some people can't handle this.
> ...


I would add that despite the image, I've run into some that were quite aggressive, not compassionate.

The drool factor is enough to put me off of one.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Solely in the spirit of exhausting all the possibilities, have you considered any other breeds … a Newfoundland or Bernese, perhaps?


----------

